# New additions



## Citylife (Jun 2, 2012)

I recently aquired a yr. old CA doe who I will try to breed to my FW buck in a week or so.  I also have added a 3.5 mo. old NZW doe and a 5 wk. old NZR doe.  I am getting a lot more interest in rabbits and have decided to start adding some large breed meat rabbits into the lot and see which will be more cost affective.  We have bought a new place and have a bit more room for all he things we have our feet into.......  LOL


----------



## shan777 (Jun 2, 2012)

Citylife said:
			
		

> I recently aquired a yr. old CA doe who I will try to breed to my FW buck in a week or so.  I also have added a 3.5 mo. old NZW doe and a 5 wk. old NZR doe.  I am getting a lot more interest in rabbits and have decided to start adding some large breed meat rabbits into the lot and see which will be more cost affective.  We have bought a new place and have a bit more room for all he things we have our feet into.......  LOL


nice, keep us updated!


----------



## Citylife (Jun 12, 2012)

We built a rabbit tractor last weekend and 6) seven week olds have been put in it over our clover patch.  Never thought I would try this but we are.  So far,  they love thier new digs and are eating 1/2 of what they normally ate in pellets.  Everyone is doing well on it and have seen no sign of loose stools.  It is moved daily and looks like someone weed eated the area.  I am looking forward to how this experiment works out and if there is any difference in how the meat tastes.  
Anyone have an Altex buck for sale?  I am in Missouri, so would like something close.  KC to St. Loius alot lately for work.  
Will keep you posted on the new adventure of "big rabbits" .


----------



## reereechickens (Jun 13, 2012)

Yes, please give us updates! I have a breeder of NZR not too far and they look so cool!


----------



## Citylife (Jun 20, 2012)

This one has 1/2 an ear, with no thanks to her mother.  But, she is still a sweetie pie.
She is about 8 weeks now.  I have been switching brands of rabbit and moving to the NZ's and
a CA buck.  I would also be very interested in an Altex buck.


----------



## Citylife (Jul 5, 2012)

I now have 5 NZW's that are 3 mo.s old to around 5 mo.  I have some nice breediong stock that we are working on and CA buck.  He is a good looking boy and looking forward to a meal size rabbit.
Let me know what your looking for.  I have a few FW' rabbits.  And after that, very few rabbits of farm quality.  Stay tuned!  you will see the future soon.


----------



## secuono (Jul 5, 2012)

nvm


----------

